
Neoliberalism and Education - wslh
https://conversations.e-flux.com/t/jessica-hamlin-neoliberalism-and-education/5924
======
andrew-lucker
There is something disconcerting to me about titles containing the author's
name. I don't care if you are famous or not, that format is for tweets, not
full articles.

